# Would You Sit Here?



## Gardenlover (Jan 13, 2020)

Or walk across this bridge?


Not me!


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Catlady (Jan 13, 2020)

Not me, I have a fear of heights, it keeps me from taking stupid chances.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 13, 2020)

No


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 13, 2020)

I love the graphic replies.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

Nope I wouldn't, just looking at that first picture is making my legs turn to jelly ... I wouldn't go walking on the rock either, but I have walked across this near my daughters' home in Spain... even tho' I'm afraid of heights ....go me!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2020)

Maybe, these days you can never be sure of what you are looking at.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

That's very true Bea...pictures are manipulated so much these days you can never be sure what's real and what isn't...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

I get an overwhelming feeling to jump if I'm up high, it's terrifying  ..anyone else... ?


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2020)

My brother and BIL dangled their legs on a ledge like that over the grand canyon...on a dare

...and up to then, I thought they were bright


----------



## jerry old (Jan 13, 2020)

Goggling: Burma still has those homemade slate bridges over deep, deep gorges the rope and slat type bridges with those slats which  are made of bamboo, much stronger than they look.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 13, 2020)

Years (and years) ago, I would have sat there.  I don't believe I would have crossed the bridge.  Today, the logistics of getting there make it very remote.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 13, 2020)

As long as I'm in my harness, and tied in well above where I'm walking, no problem. Minus that equipment, it ain't happenin'!


----------



## win231 (Jan 13, 2020)

Nope.  I have both a fear of heights and a poor sense of balance.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 13, 2020)

win231 said:


> Nope.  I have both a fear of heights and a poor sense of balance.


Me, too.  When I went to the Grand Canyon I had to stand three feet behind a waist high wall and was still shaking with fear.


----------



## Duster (Jan 13, 2020)

No, I wouldn't be there. I didn't get this old doing stupid.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 13, 2020)

I would probably walk across a foot bridge as long as it had sturdy railings and didn't sway. I'd try the huge rock but it would have to be very wide and I'd never dangle my legs at the tip of the rock.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I get an overwhelming feeling to jump if I'm up high, it's terrifying  ..anyone else... ?


Ever seen the movie ''Vertigo'' by Alfred Hitchcock?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 13, 2020)

win231 said:


> Nope.  I have both a fear of heights and a poor sense of balance.


Me too Win


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 13, 2020)

No!  And you won't catch me  up that high..ever!!


----------



## Wren (Jan 14, 2020)

No way, just looking at the pictures turns my legs to jelly !


----------



## terry123 (Jan 14, 2020)

No to all.


----------



## toffee (Jan 14, 2020)

good grief --I would die
 of fear !


----------



## Tommy (Jan 14, 2020)

In my youth I did some pretty foolish things, but I agree with Duster.  Without a compelling reason, why would any rational person do something like that?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I love the graphic replies.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 14, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## Scottlass1953 (Jan 14, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Nope.


Yeap!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Ever seen the movie ''Vertigo'' by Alfred Hitchcock?


 Nope never seen vertigo, simply because of the content...


----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2020)

Nope:


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 14, 2020)

Every year someone does something foolish and others have to risk their lives trying to save them or bring back their body.

There is a mountain near my home where people climb and then get frozen with fear and can't move and have to be rescued.  

To me that's just dumb.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I get an overwhelming feeling to jump if I'm up high, it's terrifying ..anyone else... ?


If I find myself at an edge, up high, I tend to peer over for a look, but only from the side, never full frontal


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 14, 2020)

One gets used to heights after a bit, but my Dad was petrified of heights, never got used to it.
He finally relented when we asked him for the umpty umpth time to join us for a visit to the Astoria Column



He got noticeably edgy going up the stairs



But when opening the door at the top, completely froze



Couldn't peel him off the wall



Great views, however


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> If I find myself at an edge, up high, I tend to peer over for a look, but only from the side, never full frontal


 I hate to look down, but the worst for me oddly, when I'm up on a height is to look UP>.. then my legs just go from under me... 

the story of your dad up the Astoria column reminds me of the day I went up to the top of the  column at the Ashridge estate close by  .. long before the internet so I couldn't check reviews.

 Hundreds of steep  spiral stone stairs in a tiny narrow area with loads of people  all heading for the top, so I couldn't go back down even if I wanted to..which I did. 












What I hadn't realised when we got  to the top, was that the railings that look as though they are high and protective when looking from the bottom, are actually only about 3 feet from the door , and not full size... so with all the other people crowding on..I actually froze with fear. I was stuck to the wall and couldn't move. I couldn't even speak. ..it took ages for my o/h to try and get me to move sideways towards the exit, and back down the stairs, I've never been so relieved in all my life.

I've conquered the worst of my height fears since those days, but I still can't look up when I'm up on any height or I'll freeze completely ...


----------



## gennie (Jan 14, 2020)

I'd love to


----------



## Catlady (Jan 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Hundreds of steep  spiral stone stairs in a tiny narrow area with loads of people  all heading for the top, so I couldn't go back down even if I wanted to..which I did.



A bad place to be for someone who suffers from claustrophobia, acrophobia, agoraphobia, and germaphobia.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 14, 2020)

noooooooooo not me


----------

